# Super Jolly doser microswitch removal



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi all

Yesterday I was fortunate enough to pick up a 6 month old Mazzer Super Jolly for the bargain price of £175 on eBay.

As I'll be single dosing with it, I'd like to do the sweeper mod to to the doser but it looks like I need to remove the microswitch at the top of the doser first. Has anyone done this? Is it as simple as just removing it and completing the circuit so that the machine still works? Any recommendations on how to go about it?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah it's pretty easy to remove - but drop the base off and remove the wires from the connection block down there (and yes, I think you need to jump the connections - can't remember if it's that switch or the thwacker switch that needs jumping : logic would say that it's that one).

Once you've removed the wires from the connection block in the base the wires should just pull straight out - so you can easily refit at a later date if ever required.

I think I probably googled and found a pictorial howto somewhere before I did mine : home barista or coffee snobs or something.

Anyhow, not difficult.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I don't think you need to jump wires for it, you can just pull them out. From memory only thing I had to jump on the Royal was the hopper sensor thing


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks guys, I might have a look .

I just dialled in the beast and actually, retention is pretty good. I cleaned out the doser and burrs and put in 20g of beans and got 19.9g of ground coffee out the doser. I'm pretty impressed by that!

Also, after dialling in I've pulled two of the best shots I've ever pulled. Whether that's good luck, the SJ or a combination I'm not sure. Definitely pleased I eschewed the Eureka Mignon and spent less money on the Mazzer.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Have a read here. SJ is essentially the same: http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/mazzer-kony-removing-doser-microswitch-instructions-t6208.html


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You can remove both mechs, but you then have to put the power cable further up the bock as they all form a loop.


----------

